

Strikingly (W13) Launches Its Super Easy ‘One-Click’ Site Builder - dfguo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/02/y-combinator-alum-strikingly-launches-its-super-easy-one-click-site-builder/

======
zavulon
Am I the only one who's slightly suspicious of these generic-looking positive
comments from just registered users?

> piscesnut 11 minutes ago | I just get my fb website in seconds. Never seen
> website building that easy!

> averymor 12 minutes ago | Mission accomplished! What are you going to take
> over next?

> stevelau 18 minutes ago | Wow, this is pretty cool. Nice job guys!

~~~
lucisferre
Nope this is pretty transparent. Come on guys, you should be better than this.

~~~
ronilan
Yah. But did you notice that grumpy cat wants to connect with facebook? ;)

------
blissland
Why are all these supportive comments posted by users whose account has only
been created in the last 1 or 2 days and/or posted only on this thread. Also
most all of them seem to be a single line long and end in a (!).

~~~
haishachen
Sorry about this. We made a stupid mistake asking our friends to support us
this way. Won't happen again, and sorry for making this annoying for the HN
community.

------
stevelau
Wow, this is pretty cool. Nice job guys!

~~~
haishachen
Thanks a lot man! Definitely let us know if you have any feedback or
suggestions!

------
averymor
Mission accomplished! What are you going to take over next?

~~~
haishachen
Our direction is always to build the simplest website builder. We want to
really deliver great quality websites for every individual. Our goal is really
to improve on the quality before going too broad.

------
fantasticsid
Always wanted to have my own website, this makes it so easy!

~~~
haishachen
Thanks a lot! Definitely let us know if you have any feedback!

~~~
mgirdley
Fire your PR firm that is astroturfing HN?

------
piscesnut
I just get my fb website in seconds. Never seen website building that easy!

~~~
haishachen
Awesome! Definitely let us know how you think we can improve it!

